

Show HN: Create unlimited one-off Invoices (Built with AngularJS) - jasdeepsingh
http://metaware.github.io/angular-invoicing/

======
drum
Very cool. Sometimes I receive invoices in the mail that give me the option to
pay online. However most of the sites require a sign up and account. The
smarter sites have a widget that allows you to type in your unique invoice id
and pay without signing up.

This has always seemed like a possible opportunity for a SaaS product in my
opinion. Essentially you'd let the site generate the invoices using your code.
Give them a snippet to put on their site and handle the payment processing.
Maybe give them a dashboard to see all their data.

Embeddable Invoices.

------
greaterweb
A handful of suggestions

\- consider putting initial focus on the item description field and possibly
using a textarea over input

\- in alternating rows with white background it's difficult to determine what
can be updated

\- as this is desktop targeted, I'd consider throwing a hover style over the
fields which are in fact editable

\- rather than trying to rework styling of form elements, use the hover effect
as described above and the ng-if (or ng-show/ng-hide) to toggle between the
input field and text based element

\- print mode you can still edit, as noted in another comment there really
shouldn't be a print mode, you should have a print stylesheet to hide what you
don't want on there and format everything else appropriately

\- consider localStorage for the most recent invoices created, also helps with
the "oh shit, I just navigated off the page with 100 line items"

Overall good first effort, keep at it!

~~~
jasdeepsingh
these are really good feedback notes, I'll add these in into our roadmap. We
were actually planning to do simple Firebase based backend integration so that
people can actually save their invoices and just send out links etc.

~~~
kpapke
This would be a really good idea. I've been using
[http://invoicemachine.com/](http://invoicemachine.com/) for a few years and I
like how you can save the invoices and automatically email them out on a
schedule (my client had monthly maintenance work). They let you export it in
different formats like a PDF which is helpful too.

~~~
jasdeepsingh
This is neat! for now, our goal was to just get something very simple out the
door.. Create invoices, Print/Save as PDF and manage them offline..

Feedback that we've got so far has been amazing! Thanks y'all!

------
leeoniya
suggestion: instead of enabling/disabling print mode, just use an additional
media=print stylesheet.

~~~
erichurkman
I'd still keep a print button; not a enable/disable, but at least a button
that triggers `window.print()`. "Print" buttons may seem useless, but they do
serve as a simple bit of advertisement that "Yes, this page is print-
friendly!"

~~~
jasdeepsingh
In the app,

Turn on Print Mode > Print

Does exactly that :)

------
s9ix
This is actually simple yet well executed - great work.

Glad to see the 'Made with Love in Toronto' footer too. Would love to connect
about a project perhaps?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6218412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6218412)

Cheers

~~~
manpreetrules
sure, email me at manpreet@metawarelabs.com

------
vahe
Hey! Here's something very similar I've built with Angular too
[https://github.com/vahek/InvoicingJs](https://github.com/vahek/InvoicingJs)

I recommend making use of localstorage, so the company info doesn't have to be
entered every time.

~~~
jasdeepsingh
Nicely done! The idea of using localstorage has been mentioned a couple times,
For a couple fields localstorage does make sense. We were aiming more of a
Firebase like backend support so that one is able to send out just links to
invoices.

HN community has definitely given us a few ideas and we look forward to
implement a couple of those.

------
xaritas
Neat. In working with Angular it has definitely seemed that it is particularly
well suited to building single-purpose form-based apps (because building
really simple things in Angular is shockingly easy). I've had a few ideas like
this one. Maybe this will motivate me :)

~~~
cooperadymas
Would like to say this was my own idea, but I stole it from another HNer in
one of the thousands of "what should I build?" threads. Do a search for Excel
or Google Doc templates and find one that is popular. Build it into a single-
purpose app like this. Great for building a little portfolio, making yourself
known, and generally making the web a better place.

And, like you said, it's shockingly easy :)

------
manpreetrules
Ok, so we have local storage and highlighting ready...! Thanks for the
suggestions guys. Appreciate it..

~~~
junto
What about a way to specify the currency symbol and locale for date / number
formats?

~~~
jasdeepsingh
That is a part of the roadmap. To allow multiple currency use.

------
erichurkman
Small suggestion: constrain the height of the logo, not just the width.

Invoices need due dates, too.

------
xijuan
Omg. This is exactly what I need for my dad's company..

~~~
manpreetrules
Glad we were able to help.

------
navjeetc
Looks pretty good Jasdeep. Keep up the good work.

------
1102jamie
Great Work man! Keep up the good work! (y)

~~~
manpreetrules
thanks man! appreciate the feedback..

------
doubledub
Needed something like this. Perfect.

~~~
jasdeepsingh
glad this could help :)

------
markyc
amazing!

any tips on how I could quickly hack it to save pdf / email pdf?

~~~
jasdeepsingh
Your browser already does that.

------
govz
Awesome stuff!

~~~
manpreetrules
Thanks!

------
vph
invoice_sub_total is defined twice.

~~~
jasdeepsingh
sounds like a git merge issue :) thanks for pointing this out! :)

